# Good Guys Show



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's some pics from the Good Guys Show held in Nashville, TN this weekend. Lots of custom ideas here!!!
This one is for Bill. Custom cut cowl with engine setback. Notice the radiator hoses flow water through the frame to the radiator located underneath in back. May have to try and build on of these!!!



















For you Rat Rod guys, How low can you go???










tough decision, to vote for a yeller one!!!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Talk about a chop rat rod... WOOOOWWWW super low.
Easy way to fix rust outs... Cut off the bottom..LOL
Great pics hilltop..


----------



## dirtnap (Jun 25, 2008)

a rat rod oxy-moron. Rust and 3000.00 rims. Must be hell on sleeping policemen.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

That Rat Rod needs gull wing doors.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I get claustrophobic just looking at that rat rod!

Thanks for posting the pictures.

Patrick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

nice cars man! someone gotta make one in ho scale (the one with 'how low can you go")

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank for sharing Randy. Shows are great inspiration!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

how do you even drive the rat rod?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks for Sharon...*

Randy,

I would take any of them or all.  Yellow Willys would be my first choice!

Bob...realy want a Willy...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*More pics*

Here's a couple of more cars you might like. With the rat rod, you actually layed down with your head tilted up.This Willys was sitting in the parking lot!!!
Staretd out with an overcast, then the sun popped out. Hope I ain't boring you guys...I had a blast...RM









How about a pickup???


















Notice the custom detail work on this 56!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

man that 56 chevy is hot!! i never get it. i am a 69 charger fan and i never see any charger being customize, slammed or doors open different ways.. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Sorry Wes*

Just didn't see any Chargers Wes, Here's a cool Plymouth wagon you may like. Had a big Hemi inside...


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

Moar PLEASE!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Inspiration*

Here's some nice trucks!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*A few more*


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Trucks*

Models of all of these trucks would make for some great delivery/parts chasing vehicles for everyone's shops.:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix, especially the '56. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*take me next time...*

I love car shows like this...real nice! 

Could you imagine having a Hobby Talk get together at some Kewl Auto Show like this? :hat:

Bob...take me next time...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No tricked out Luminas?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Lumina*

NTxSC, This is the closest thing to a Lumina I could find, maybe next year!!! ( just kidding)










You guys seem to be enjoying the pics, wish you could have been there!!! Here's a few pics you roadracers may like.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

MAN! They had some FINE lookin rides! GEEZ! Post more pics if you got'em! Totally enjoying this!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Corvette???*

Look close PD2!!! After noticing your avatar, thought you'd like this one.



















Here's a go getter!!! Even has a fuctional wheelie bar.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Orange Cobra...*

I WANT THE ORANGE COBRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!:woohoo:

Bob..would make a great HTERS car...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

That Willy's looks great,even if it is yellow.Nice to see a 55 chevy.tom


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

VERY SWEET Hilltop!! A 1964 Corvette! LOVE that blue, even though that was not a color selection.

I own two, 1963 Split Window Corvettes. Definitely more original than custom but I love these rides - all of them! Thanks for posting up more pics!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

